

Chief Keef Hologram Concert Shut Down by Police - why-el
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-chief-keef-hologram-concert-20150725-story.html

======
thedudemabry
This is kind of an interesting situation in that telepresence was considered
presence by some subset of law enforcement. While I think that angle won't
hold up to legal scrutiny, it's interesting to ponder what local laws hold up
over long-distance, high-resolution, high-fidelity input connections. If a
doctor living in Tokyo breaks an old-timey municipal law against joking with a
patient in Blahblah, Iowa while using one of those telepresence broomsticks,
could he be held liable?

How does this compare to current wire-related crimes?

~~~
pbiggar
Maybe a starting point is to consider a hologram to be a "display", like being
on television.

~~~
dTal
In this case, it is. All these so-called "holograms" (Tupac etc) are actually
just HD projectors and transparent plastic screens. Not that it should be
legally different even if it were any sort of "hologram", but it's literally
just cinema + marketing.

